# S3 in the us???



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

I just saw an S3 last night in a mall parking garage....i was stunned to see it...do they sell these in the usa now? It was Imola yellow and was in Providence Place Mall....I took some crappy low-light pictures on my camera phone but i can't get them onto my comp...Anyone know anything about this car?


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: S3 in the us??? (audi80Quattro)*


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: S3 in the us??? (audi80Quattro)*

i wish they were in the us some rich people import cars


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: S3 in the us??? (vdubspeed88)*

If anyone has an A3 or S3, and is being cautious about it being here in the US (and I would understand why) please contact me offline at
[email protected]
Your confidentiality will be insured I am interested in buying your car.
Steve
PS Happy holidays


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: S3 in the us??? (Steve Z1)*

I seen an S3 one in a flat bed in CT, apeerently it was being delivered..


----------



## brettwedekind (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: S3 in the us??? (QuickA2)*

Has anyone heard if the S3 will be available in 2006 when the 3.2 Liter Quattro A3 comes to the US?


----------

